# Mind Body and Soul Connection - from "The Fox Bagua Zhang Blog"



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2014)

There are some very good points about training in this

Mind Body and Soul Connection



> Some people say the best workout comes from repeating a single movement thousands of times and others use a duration of time to indicate they have finished a good workout. We can make progress through training forms, sparring, hitting a heavy bag, research or even meditation, but how can we know how much progress we've made? Everything becomes evident given enough time, but the results of most training can't be seen by the eye for at least weeks. As you gain a  deeper understanding of many skills you will discover that mamy forms of development can never be seen, but only felt.


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2014)

> As you gain a  deeper understanding of many skills you will discover that many forms of development *can never be seen, but only felt.  *



Exactly!


----------

